# Labeling M & P questions



## perfectsoap (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi. 
I am working on making M & P soap with embedded items. 
I am wondering if anyone has suggestions for labeling such?
I have two concerns.
1. small items that can be swallowed.
2. Items that may scratch someone.

I thought about adding 
"Warning chocking Hazard" 
 Not for children under 3 years old!

what about items that are plastic that might scratch someone?
Any comment?
Thanks!!!
Jeff


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2008)

I would not use an embed that you think has even a tiny possibilty of scratching somone unless you label the bar "not for personal use, intended for decorative purposes only" and then it still would not hold up in a court of law IMHO.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 25, 2008)

Tab you've never seen that soap company that has an embedded razor in the soap? Yeah its a real razor. I'm trying to remember the company name so you can see. It's actually popular, but I would never do it.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2008)

I have seen it. They have been around a really long time.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 25, 2008)

I actually found the website fetosoap.com and they no longer have that soap.


----------

